# Cheap Canon Elph 520 HS beats my Sony Cybershot DSC-H20 (2009)



## snapsnap1973 (Apr 17, 2014)

So to upgrade from my chunky Sony cybershot DSC-H20 from the year 2009 I just have to spend $160!  I'm looking for something to replace this "superzoom" and I don't want to spend a lot.  So is the Canon Elph 520 HS a good choice?  It looks better in all respects and is way smaller.


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2014)

Duplicate.


----------

